# Boy or Girl?



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I really can't tell. S/he's about 3 days old.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like a doe.


----------



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

I second that


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

i'd say doe too.


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep doe i'd say.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Boy.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

A couple more pics from today


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

My answer stays - doe, but you will know for sure around the 8-10 day mark when they have fur, then nipples are visible. Only does will have nipples.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Just like I voted on the Facebook page - doe. : P


----------

